# Hey there. Have questions. Dash Lights/Steeing Wheel Removal



## J-Spec (Jan 19, 2004)

*No one knows if there HVAC buttons are illuminated??*

No one knows if there HVAC buttons are illuminated?? Did I write something wrong??


Hey all,

First I d like to say hello to everyone.

Hello!

I need help from the collective wisdom of obviously intelligent car owners with good taste.

I m the proud new owner of a purple 1995 240SX LE.

My questions are:

Are the symbols on climate control buttons , rear defroster, and hazard switch illuminated? The indicator lights come on when each button is pressed but the symbols are dark. This seems very strange......

Second, has anyone changed the steering wheel on their 95+ 240?
If yes what did you do with the cruise control and removing the airbag?

I changed the steering wheel on my last car but I had no airbag and the cruise was seperate........

anyway...

Any help would be aprreciated.

Cheers.

J


----------



## Chon (Aug 3, 2004)

J-Spec said:


> No one knows if there HVAC buttons are illuminated?? Did I write something wrong??


No they do not illuminate, it is weird but they illuminate unless you press it like you said.


----------



## nismo0712 (Aug 13, 2004)

*i need help removing my air bag steering wheel*

I have a 1995 black 240sx in the conversion process of becoming a silvia s-14.I need to remove the air bag steering wheel to be replaced with the silvia steering wheel I have.Any help would be appreciated.I already have the T-50 tamper proof torx bit for the removal .I need the steps to taking it off ,so i can resell the steering wheel on ebay.Thanks


----------

